# .264 Win Mag



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

I recently bought a Ruger M77 in .264 Win Mag. I havent had much experience with this caliber and im curious as to other ppls opinions. i either hear its great or its horrible and burns barrels quickly. id appreciate some feedback from anyone whos owned one. :sniper:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

A lot depends on the powder and bullets that you'll use. If you stay with a good med.burn rate powder and a heavier bullet you should be fine but if you use slow powder you'll get more throat erossion, then you normally would. Most of this is a kind of "sand blast" effect from the powder more then anything else. 
It is an excellent long range ctg. and with the proper bullet it'd even be a passable Elk rifle but I'd not want to take on any Big Bears with it, not that it couldn't kill em' but I'd just want a bit more "punch" to make dang sure. 
http://www.chuckhawks.com/264mag.htm


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It won't burn out a barrel any faster than any other magnum round. Depends on how much you are gonna shoot it, and if you feel the need to drive every bullet out the barrel at maximum velocity. Most shooters never fire enough ammo to burn out a barrel, unless they decide to fire to quickly when target or varmint shooting and get the barrel too hot and keep going.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree with keeping the barrel from over heating. With my 270 Wby Mag, I wait a couple minutes between shots when I'm at the range. (BTW, my club is over an hour drive, it's usually summer time and 90 degrees outside when I get to spend time at the range). If it's cold out and I'm at the range 30 seconds to a minute is plenty of time.

Ballistically, you should be very pleased. The .264 caliber has a very high Ballistic Coefficient making it flat shooting at even modest speeds. Since you have the .264 mag, it should be verrrry flat.

Good luck


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

To me the .264 is way under rated as is most 6.5mm rounds in the U.S.! It hits as hard or harder than a 7mm Mag and shoots flatter to boot as long as it is reloaded for. The big selling point to me is the fact is that it recoils very little and is so accurate that it's down right scary. All these reasons are why I'm building a .264 Win Mag of my own as we speak!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well heck yeah!! Glad to read all the great reviews on the .264 Win Mag!! I just picked one up right before I came over here to the sand box, and i cannot wait to get back home and start shooting it!


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Found 1 in a pre 64 model 70 with ss barrel, hoped to use it this year but have not had time to even sight in o well always next year


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

OK I am a little confused about using slower powders. I know a few match shooters that shoot a .243 with 30 inch tubes. All of them use H1000 for powder as it burns cooler than other powders and propels the 115gr's plenty fast. I asked them why they used H1000 and all of them said it makes the barrel last longer.

I have a 7MM STW and I shoot it at max loads 82gr of H1000 (I have the original wild cat chamber the new chamber is rated for 84gr of H1000). I will be luck if I get 500 shots threw it. They are right heat will kill a tube faster than rust. I shoot it hard and fast when I do shoot it. I read that one match shooter got 1,200 shots before needing to replace his tube. It all depends on your shooting style and loads.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well shoot!!! I am a lifetime purchase kind of guy, so i sure as heck hope my rifle lasts longer than 500-1200 shots!! What does everyone think, are slower powders the way to go?


----------

